# DP plays a role on my body



## Bobjenkind (Jan 13, 2020)

I notice ever since I got DP I’ve lost a lot of muscle tone and it’s hard for me to eat without wanting to throw up I feel more feminine and more tired then usual. my DP is mostly just the visual aspect now and it’s really annoying hope anyone can help me out.


----------



## AnnaGiulia (Feb 4, 2020)

@Bobjenkind,

When I had my first big onset of DPDR, it came along with depression. I do not know what was the exact cause, but eating felt weird. At the time, I so lost connection to my body, that everything that one usually does routinely seemed strange, including eating. It was easier to drink, just water, or to sip tea. I would put a little bit of biscuit in my tea, so that I can swallow more easily. Perhaps you can find food that makes it easier for you to swallow and digest.

I don't have a comment on the more feminine part, I guess you think it has something to do with hormones?

Take care,

A.


----------

